# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Сегодня в 20:30!!! Час Земли!!!

## Домик в деревне

*Акция Час Земли*

*Час Земли* - это символическая акция, общественный призыв к решительным мерам по сохранению климата.

По оценкам ученых, в период с 1961 по 2003 год влияние человеческой деятельности на экосистемы планеты, наш «экологический след», увеличился в полтора раза. Если современные тенденции сохранятся, то к 2050 году нам понадобится ВТОРАЯ планета, чтобы удовлетворить потребности человечества в энергии, воде, пище, чтобы найти возможность складировать отходы. Решать все эти проблемы, необходимо на различных уровнях - и политическом, стратегическом, технологическом, практическом. В то же время, конечный результат зависит от всех и каждого, от нашего потребительского выбора и стиля жизни.

Сделай первый шаг - выключи свет 27 марта, в 20.30!

Cотни миллионов жителей Земли выключили свет на один час в прошлом году.

*О том, что будет происходить по всему миру:*

    * Австралийцы соберутся в зоопарке Мельбурна на ночной пикник и акустический концерт из звуков окружающих диких животных
    * В Болгарии люди организуют парад при свечах на главной улице в Софии
    * На Галапагосских островах выключат свет и покажут кино
    * Дети в Кейптауне примут участие в футбольном матче на пляже в светящихся в темноте футболках
    * Сотни детей Зимбабве примут участие в пикнике при свечах около водопада Виктория


Тысячи людей соберутся на площадях городов, чтобы отпраздновать Час Земли и увидеть выключенную подсветку мировых памятников: Запретный город в Пекине, Эйфелева Башня в Париже, Бранденбургские ворота в Берлине, Статуя Иисуса Христа в Рио-де-Жанейро, знаменитый висячий мост через пролив Босфора в Стамбуле, Ворота Индии в Дели.

В России официальные города-участники Часа Земли - Москва, Красноярск, Петропавловск-Камчатский, Архангельск, Мурманск, Казань, Серпухов, Воронеж, Абакан, Кемерово, Горно-Алтайск, Кызыл - отключат знаковые объекты и подсветку зданий администраций города. Информационные сообщения об акции появились в разных уголках России - в Томске, Самаре, Оренбурге, Екатеринбурге, Брянске, в г. Усолье-Сибирское и г. Кирово-Чепецк…

Калуга пока не участвует. Но мы лично собираемся выключить свет в 20:30, просто пораньше лечь спать. А вы?

Взято ЗДЕСЬ.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Это, конечно, флешмоб, но я также считаю, что просто нужно* всегда* выключать за собой свет, не лить понапрасну воду. А такая акция она просто призвана обратить на это внимание. Как считаете?

----------


## nezabudka

через 4 минуты выключаем свет! и всем советую, хоть на полчасика!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Как далось отключение света? Нам тяжко, выключили все, кроме одного компьютера. =))

----------


## kazangi

у нас сразу вопль - "вкучи сет!"

----------


## Jazz

А мы спали.  Так что как-то само собой получилось присоединиться к акции.

----------


## yakudza

Завтра, 31-го марта в 20.30!

Не пропустите!)))

----------


## kiara

Нас не было дома)))) Так что - мы поучаствовали, если только собаки не включили)-хи-хи))))

----------

